# New to the forum.



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello, I just wanted to say hey to everyone. After a recent divorce I am getting back into fishing and found this forum. Seems like good friendly group here. See yall. 



-Danny


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard! You will meet many new friends here that will be happy to bring you back up to speed with your fishing skills.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

to the nightmare


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey how ya doing?:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome and tight lines.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome...there will be lots of good info flowing as the weather warms. 



:withstupid Hey Split great picture.



:usaflag


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome yall!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

HaHAHA, Splitine what a greeting. LMAO


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome TheToE. thats an original screenname.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome.:letsdrink


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard...............


----------

